# New



## mylife2469 (Jun 10, 2016)

So I am new here. Messed up marriage big time. Think its over. Just looking for advice. Where I live really don't have anyone to talk to. 

Sent from my Polaroid PSPT350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to TAM. Find the appropriate forum and tell your story. There are some really great people here eager to help and offer advice from their experiences.


----------



## Justsayin4897 (Jan 22, 2016)

mylife2469 said:


> So I am new here. Messed up marriage big time. Think its over. Just looking for advice. Where I live really don't have anyone to talk to.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PSPT350 using Tapatalk




Good Morning!! Don't know if I have anything to offer other than an ear to listen I certainly know how it feels not to have anyone to talk to!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinksapphire (Jun 18, 2016)

There are many kind people who tell it like it is. They'll help.


----------

